# Looking for semi-detailed NSFW RP partners



## FatPandaLuke (Jul 24, 2019)

I have two characters which I want to use, both of them being anthro dragons, one female and one male. The female being a pansexual submissive and the male being a straight dominant. More character information will be divulged in Discord DMs.

No gore/vore or any scat.
Any other kinks can be talked over when you DM me.

The RP will be done on Discord so if you're interested my Discord name is FatPandaLuke#3748, feel free to add me there.


----------



## Shade Zobas (Jul 25, 2019)

You still interested?


----------



## FatPandaLuke (Jul 25, 2019)

Shade Zobas said:


> You still interested?


Yes, I am


----------



## Shade Zobas (Jul 25, 2019)

Okay! I sent a request


----------



## FatPandaLuke (Jul 28, 2019)

This offer is still available, message me on Discord if you're interested or message me on here if you'd like to use another platform.


----------



## . Mate397 (Aug 3, 2019)

What's your female character?


----------



## FatPandaLuke (Aug 3, 2019)

. Mate397 said:


> What's your female character?


She's a female dragon, anthro, she's a little different and if you message me on Discord then I could show you why ><


----------



## . Mate397 (Aug 3, 2019)

FatPandaLuke said:


> She's a female dragon, anthro, she's a little different and if you message me on Discord then I could show you why ><


Just did


----------



## FatPandaLuke (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## AddaliTheGypsy (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi there, are you still searching for someone to match with your male character?


----------



## FatPandaLuke (Aug 14, 2019)

AddaliTheGypsy said:


> Hi there, are you still searching for someone to match with your male character?


Yeah, I'm still looking for more RP buddies, just send me a message on Discord


----------

